# Critical skill visa



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

I would like to apply for critical skill visa. I am a software engineer with 4.9 years of experience. Can I apply for temporary visa and later critical skill visa?
Please explain me the process in brief. Look forward to your reply.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Telix said:


> I would like to apply for critical skill visa. I am a software engineer with 4.9 years of experience. Can I apply for temporary visa and later critical skill visa?
> Please explain me the process in brief. Look forward to your reply.


You almost have the required 5 years experience, hang in there then apply after you have the 5 years.If you get the visitors visa you will still need to go back to your country of origin to apply for the Critical Skills Visa,one is not allowed to apply for a work visa while in SA on a visitors visa.You can apply for the Critical Skills Visa at the SA embassy in your country of origin.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

I disagree with the comment above..You can apply for the Critical skills visa now.It is only the old Quota work permit which had a condition of 5 years work experience.


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

joe117 said:


> I disagree with the comment above..You can apply for the Critical skills visa now.It is only the old Quota work permit which had a condition of 5 years work experience.


Can you please explain the process in brief?Your assistance is much appreciated..


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

IamT said:


> You almost have the required 5 years experience, hang in there then apply after you have the 5 years.If you get the visitors visa you will still need to go back to your country of origin to apply for the Critical Skills Visa,one is not allowed to apply for a work visa while in SA on a visitors visa.You can apply for the Critical Skills Visa at the SA embassy in your country of origin.


Wrong. You can apply at any time and if you prove you have these critical skills, you will receive the visa. Part of the main proof is the letter from the professional body/authority in your field.


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Wrong. You can apply at any time and if you prove you have these critical skills, you will receive the visa. Part of the main proof is the letter from the professional body/authority in your field.


I would like to apply for Critical skills visa and I have submitted SAQA online form.
I have completed Btech in Computer Science from India.

I have some queries regarding submission of documents for SAQA evaluation.

As far I know, I have to submit school leaving certificate(Original) and transcript of Btech.
Do I need to submit originals or copies will do?

A copy of the school board online verification for school leaving examinations must be included(Country specific requirement -India)- I don't really understand what does it mean?


Please guide me to proceed further so that I could submit documents very soon.


----------



## Sneha1 (Oct 13, 2014)

You need to submit Attested copies of your marksheets (whatever you have till date, excluding professional experience letters)


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

Sneha1 said:


> You need to submit Attested copies of your marksheets (whatever you have till date, excluding professional experience letters)


Thanks Sneha..


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

*Iitpsa*

Hello All,

I will receive SAQA evaluation certificate by next week. Next process for me is IITPSA registration. Do I need to get evaluation as well as registration from IITPSA?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Just registration.

Read here: UPDATE: ICT and Critical Skills Work Visa | Immigration South Africa™


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Just registration.
> 
> Read here: UPDATE: ICT and Critical Skills Work Visa | Immigration South Africa™


Thank you LegalMan


----------



## havokk2312 (Mar 24, 2013)

hi, myself krishna.. i have completed bca (bachelord of computer applications) & Msc.IT. iam into computer netowrks. i completed certifications like mcse (2003 server), mcts(2008 server), mcsa (2012 server), ccna, scsa(solaris 10), cehcertified ethical hacker).. i've checked the list of shortage skills... my profession is listed in that...iam thinking of to apply for critical skills visa. i don't have work experience. can some kindly explain me the proccess and requirements briefly.. say like what documents should i prepare,requirement of work experience is required, medical tests,costs involved n bank balance to show if ny etc...does 1 need to have work experience inorder to apply for this visa?? PS: my bca was fr 3 years & Msc.IT was fr 2 years. thanks in advance


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi All,

I have contacted some HR's who recruit in IT field to get some information on the vacancies.
But they have informed that all those vacancies are for SA citizens and with work permit I can get only some contract jobs.
Do you have any clue on this?

Warm Regards,
Telix


----------



## parsrivastava (Sep 25, 2014)

*ICT extension*

Hi @Legalman,

My Husband has an Intra Company Transfer Visa which expires in Aug nest year (originally issued for 2 years). Can he apply for ICT Visa extension from SA itself or has to go back to company of origin? 
Also if extension from here is not possible can he apply for a critical skills visa to change from his ICT one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

parsrivastava said:


> Hi @Legalman,
> 
> My Husband has an Intra Company Transfer Visa which expires in Aug nest year (originally issued for 2 years). Can he apply for ICT Visa extension from SA itself or has to go back to company of origin?
> Also if extension from here is not possible can he apply for a critical skills visa to change from his ICT one?
> ...


Theoretically it depends what is written on his visa. Nowadays, though, regardless, the answer is no, he must go back. New rules just came out here:

UPDATE: ICT and Critical Skills Work Visa | Immigration South Africa™

He can apply for any visa he wants to. So if he qualifies for Critical Skills, that would be a better option for him, but not necessarily for his company.


----------



## parsrivastava (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks LegalMan... Can he apply for his Critical skills visa from here without going back? (His company will be fine with it)


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

parsrivastava said:


> Thanks LegalMan... Can he apply for his Critical skills visa from here without going back? (His company will be fine with it)


Probably not, at least not under the new rules. Would need to see the exact visa with conditions.


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello LeganMan,
I got an e mail from IITPSA to submit reference letter on company letter, not sure why. My experience is not in core IT, i am more into ITES/BPO/BPM, is that the reason why they asking for it? Please advise.
Thanks
HD


----------



## rajus19 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I would like to apply for CSV, can you please let me know if you applied directly or through any consultancy and the total cost involved in INR with breakup and also your experience of job market in SA.

Thanks,
Srini


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

goodmrng1947 said:


> Hello LeganMan,
> I got an e mail from IITPSA to submit reference letter on company letter, not sure why. My experience is not in core IT, i am more into ITES/BPO/BPM, is that the reason why they asking for it? Please advise.
> Thanks
> HD


Hi HD - I can't answer this as I don't know what ITES or BPM is. It's probably because they have to evaluate your skills and need to see a reference from a company you previously worked at.


----------

